# Flamingo 12/5/2021



## Loogie (Jul 24, 2019)

What were the flies they refused?
What flies got the strikes?


----------



## Fernando Perez (May 7, 2021)

this is the fly that got 2 eats early in the day but then it kept getting refused so I switched to smaller shrimp and crab patterns in a few different colors and they just kept refusing it. I would get the flies in front of their face and they would just look at it and casually start swimming away like they had 0 interest


----------



## flynut (Sep 7, 2015)

Did you try old faithful? Gold Dupre spoon fly? If I can't get them to eat this usually works.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Fernando Perez said:


> View attachment 190505
> 
> The weather was decent with about 10mph winds and endless amounts of tailing reds all day but man were they toughhhh. We got 2 bites early on in the day but after that they just refused to eat any fly we threw at them. I was using 10 pound tippet and threw about 5 or 6 different flies with different presentations and colors and they would simply ignore it. Rough day but it’s always enjoyable just to be there.


Encouraging to see grass!


----------



## SMG (Dec 4, 2021)

It looks pretty healthy. Love to see happy water.


----------



## Fernando Perez (May 7, 2021)

Yea the water and grass is beautiful in that area


----------

